# Boot Camping



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

looks like fun!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Where do we find info on this, looks like an adventure.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

All I can find

You can get a discount on it if you are a member of the Caravan Salon (Where I found it).

TM


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The header suggested the 'old woman who lived in a shoe' but this is something else entirely!

Must admit I thought of our first camping expedition, sleeping in the boot of a Simca 1100, one of the earlier hatchbacks with fold-down rear seats.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.freecamper.de/

(Mine is too big!)

TM


----------

